# Können Goldfische ihre rote Farbe verlieren???



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2007)

Hallo, zusammen!

Kann es möglich sein, dass Goldfische über den Winter ihre rote Farbe verlieren und komplett weiß werden? Nach überstandenem Winter sehe ich nun täglich am Teich danach, ob alle Fische es gut überstanden haben. Nur zu sehen sind sie noch nicht wirklich. Einmal habe ich kurz gesehen, das ein kleiner WEISSER __ Goldfisch kurz zu sehen war, doch vor dem Winter hatten wir überhaupt keinen weißen Goldfisch. Und da er ja nicht einfach vom Himmel in den Teich gefallen sein kann...  bin ich nun völlig verzweifelt und weiß nun nicht, was mit dem Fisch passiert ist. Kann es eine Krankheit sein? 

Weiß jemand Rat oder hat die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?

Gruß,
Tanja


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2007)

Auch ier nochmal Hallo

Das ein __ Goldfisch über Winter komplett die Farbe verliert habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen.
Der Goldfisch verfärbt sich normalerweise von schwarz ( als Jungtier ) zum rot. 
Wie Du in einen anderen Thread geschrieben hast, ist Euer Teich sehr trübe. Kann es sein das ihr den weißen übersehen habt ?

Warte mal die Reinigungsaktion des Teiches ab, vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch mehr Fische als gedacht.  

Grüße aus Monheim
vom Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2007)

Ich habe mal gegoogelt, was das mit der eventuellen Verfärbung auf sich hat. Da hat jemand geschrieben, dass Goldfische ihre rote Farbe verlieren können, wenn sie Sauerstoff- bzw. Ernährungsmangel hatten. Das kann ja vielleicht nach dem Winter der Fall sein, oder. Die armen Kleinen!!! Ich werde jetzt also erstmal den Teich saubermachen und dann, wie Du schon sagtest, werde ich ja sehen, wieviele Fische tatsächlich im Teich sind. Denn im letzten Herbst haben wir nur 3 Stück gesehen und die waren alle rot! 

Tja, mal abwarten - bin gespannt!

Viele Grüße!
Tanja


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Tanja,

ich habe rote, weiße und gescheckte Goldfische im Teich.
Die Gescheckten verlieren meist im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr Farbe... es handelt sich dabei oftmals um eine erbliche Pigmentstörung.
Bei mir waren zu Beginn nur farbige/gescheckte Fische im Teich.
Dann färbte sich ein Männchen komplett weiß. Seither habe ich immer wieder auch komplett weiße Tiere gesehen.

Ich würde sagen: Kein Grund zur Panik, solange sie ansonsten gesund sind!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2007)

Hallo, Annett!

Ja, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, daß es wohl doch normal ist.

Viele Grüße!
Tanja


----------



## bernd1 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können Goldfische ihre rote Farbe verlieren???*

Hallo zusammen,

habe 1994 10 kleine (5-10 cm) rote Goldfische in meinem Teich gesetzt, die nur in den ersten 3 Jahren gefüttert wurden. Die Fische entwickelten sich prächtig mit der Folge, dass sie für meinen Teich zu gross wurden und sich zu stark vermehrt haben. Ich habe dann die großen "Erstfische" verschenkt, den Nachwuchs behalten und das Füttern eingestellt.

In der ganzen Zeit bis heute sind nur ca. 5-10 Fische gestorben und 3 haben ihre Farbe verloren und sind seit einigen Jahren weiss. Das scheint den Fischen aber nichts auszumachen, sie sind putzmunter.

Seitdem ich das Füttern eingestellt habe, habe ich nur noch wenige Fadenalgen (vorher Tonnenweise...). Die Goldfische bleiben relativ klein, schätze die größten auf max. 15 cm, die meisten so um die 5-10 cm.

Was mir ein bischen Sorgen macht, ist die Anzahl der Fische. Es müßten so ca. 50 Stück sein. Habe daher gerade einen Schwung (11 Stück) verschenkt. Weitere folgen.


----------



## Tomke (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können Goldfische ihre rote Farbe verlieren???*

Hallo,

mache auch gerade Erfahrung mit Fabenwechsel. Habe 9 kleine (ca. 2cm), noch schwarze Goldfische geschenkt bekommen, das war Mitte März. Nur einer war schon golden. Der kriegt nun immer mehr weiß von unten her. Mal gucken, ob er noch ganz weiß wird..   Die anderen wechseln gerade zu rot. Da wo s ie herkommen, waren alle immer rot und wurden täglich gefüttert. Da ich nicht ständig fütter, liegt´s vielleicht doch am Futter??
Naja, hauptsache, denen geht´s gut.

Heike


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können Goldfische ihre rote Farbe verlieren???*

Hallo Bernd und Heike,

Ich habe in meinem Teich auch schon seit Ewigkeiten Goldfische...
Und sie variieren in den Farben... die ältesten haben ihre Farbe behalten... einige haben sich direkt weiss gefärbt, bei anderen hatte ich das gefühl, das sie ihre Farbe verloren haben.

Generell darf man eines nicht vergessen... 
Je länger der Anfangsbesatz im Teich ist, desto höher steigt die Inzuchtrate...
klingt blöd, ist aber so.

Irgendwann werden die Jungtiere geschlechtsreif und beteiligen sich an der Vermehrung, genauso wie die älteren Tiere.

Und es ist nunmal so, das dominante Erbinformationen sich einfach durchsetzen... 
Grade, wenn die Vermehrung auf einen sehr kleinen Kreis beschränkt ist.

Es werden mit Sicherheit nicht auf dauer alle ihre Farbe verlieren (habe dieses jahr 2, die sich zumindest jetzt auf komplett Goldfischfarben gefärbt haben) oder auch mal wieder Rot durchkommen (hab da auch sehr merkwürdige Mischungen )
Sicher sagen kann man es halt nicht


----------



## Tomke (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können Goldfische ihre rote Farbe verlieren???*

Hallo Andreas,
na, dann wird es nicht so langweilig bei den Fischchen. Wenn man sie ein bißchen unterscheiden kann, finde ich es ganz schön, außerdem kann man so auch besser zählen. Naja, ich versuch´s auf jeden Fall hin und wieder. 

Bis bald,
Heike


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Können Goldfische ihre rote Farbe verlieren???*



Tomke schrieb:


> na, dann wird es nicht so langweilig bei den Fischchen. Wenn man sie ein bißchen unterscheiden kann, finde ich es ganz schön, außerdem kann man so auch besser zählen. Naja, ich versuch´s auf jeden Fall hin und wieder.


Hallo Heike,
Ich habe einige Kandidaten, die recht gleich geformt und gefärbt sind... da kann man sich wirklich sehr leicht verzählen.
Abgesehen davon ist es bei den Goldis so, dass ich sie nur noch schwer (in den jüngeren Genrationen) unterscheiden kann... 

Ich werde meine Fische die Tage in den neuen Teich setzen, da werde ich versuchen sie zu fotografieren und ggf. auch aus der Erinnerung eine Altersbestimmung zu notieren...
Aber bei den meisten Fischen dürfte das echt nur sehr vage sein.

Mal schauen...


----------

